# Stihl Models



## Wild Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been looking into Stihl models prior to the late 80's. I assembled a list of all the saws I could name, then looked through craigslist and eBay looking to round out the list. Some of the models listed only the number, some "AV", "Super", "Wood Boss" or "Magnum". Please check out my list and correct any redundancies, e.g. if 038 and 038av are the same saw. If you are looking through and see a model not on the list please add it. If you are aware of a resource where I can find the cc's, bore and stroke, please let me know. 

Anyone know which models had a "Super' designation and what exactly does it mean?

Thanks in advanced!

Early Models:
009
009 L
009 LE
009 Mini Boss
010 AV
010 AVE
010 AVEQ
011 AVEQ
011 AVET
011 AVT
012
012 AVE
012 AVET
012 AVP
015
015 AV
015L
017
018
019 T
020
020 AV
020 AVP
020 Super
020 T
021
023
023 C
023 L
024 AV
024 AVEQ
024 AVEQ WB
024 Super
024 Wood Boss
025
025 C
026
026 Pro
028 AV
028 AV Super
028 AVEQ
028 Wood Boss
029
029 Super
030
030AV
031
031 AV
031 AVE
031 AVEQ
032
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
036 Pro
036 QS
038 AV
038 AVE
038 AVE FB
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
038 Super
039
040
041
041 AV
041 AV Super
041 AVE
041 Farm Boss
041G
042
042 AV
044
045
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048
048 AV
050
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 AV
056 AV Magnum 
056 AVEQ
056 Super
064
064 AV
066
07
07 S
070
070 AV
075
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
084
088
090
090 AV
090 G
090 R AV
BL
BLK 57
BLK 58
BLK
Contra Lightning 
Contra Lightning S
Contra Lightning AV 
Contra Lightning S AV 
Contra Lightning G 
Contra Lightning GS 
E10
E14
E140
E15
E160
E180
E20
E220
E30
MS009L
MSE140C
MSE160C
MSE180C
MSE200C
MSE220
MSE220C
S 10 (rear)
S 10 (top)


Current Models:
MS170
MS171
MS180
MS180C-B
MS181
MS191T
MS192
MS192T
MS200
MS200T
MS210
MS211
MS230
MS230 CB-E
MS250
MS250 CB-E
MS260
MS270
MS280
MS280 C-Q
MS290
MS310
MS340
MS341
MS360
MS361
MS361 C-Q
MS362
MS380
MS390
MS391
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS880

(I will keep updating this list as long as AS will let me edit my original post.)


----------



## Mike PA (Feb 9, 2010)

038 Super - Fits between the AV and Magnum.

038 AV- 48 mm/ 61 cc/ 4.0 bhp

038 Super - 50 mm/ 66.8 cc/ 4.5 bhp

038 Mag - 52 mm/ 72.2 cc/ 4.9 bhp

stroke - 34 mm
12,000 rpm


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 9, 2010)

You missed quite a few....LINK


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Wiggs, I've got the site bookmarked, but they don't list any of the saws in between vintage and modern.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 9, 2010)

Mike PA said:


> 038 Super - Fits between the AV and Magnum.
> 
> 038 AV- 48 mm/ 61 cc/ 4.0 bhp
> 
> ...



FWIW, the 038 Magnum is 13,500 RPM

WKnight, the "Super" almost alway's meant a bigger jug and slug.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm just working from memory here.

009
010
011
011AVT
012
015L
019T
020 AV
020 AVP
020T
021
023
024
024 Super
024 Wood Boss
025
026
028 AV Super
028 WB
029
029 Super
030 AV
031 AV
031 AVE
032
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
038
038 AV
038 Super
038 Magnum
039
040
041 AV
041 AV Super
041 Wood Boss
041G
042
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048 AV
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 AV Magnum
056 Super
064
066
07
07S
070
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
090
090
090g
Contra
Contra S
Contra GS
Lightening


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 9, 2010)

012
019T
020T-Modern 1129 Series
023
042

Missed the late 80's part.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a few I saw missing



blsnelling said:


> I'm just working from memory here.
> 
> 009
> 010
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> 012
> 019T
> 020T-Modern 1129 Series
> 023
> ...



I added those above. It might be helpfull to quote the list and add/edit as we go.


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 9, 2010)

041 av farmboss


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 9, 2010)

009
009L
010AV
011
011AVT
015L
015 AV
020 AV
020 AVP
020T
021
023
024 AV
024 Wood Boss
024 Super or AVS
025
026
028 AV 
028 WB
028 Super
029
029 Super
030 AV
031 AV
031 AVE
032
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
038 AV
038 Super or Farmboss
038 Magnum
039
040
041 AV
041 AV Super
041 Farm Boss
041G
042
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048 AV
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 AV Magnum
056 Super
064
066
07
07S
070
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
090
090g
Contra
Contra S
Contra GS
Lightening


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

I've removed some. On some models, such as the 041 and 041AV, there were both non AV and AV models. On others, we simply need to add AV to the name. Not sure on those though. I've also listed these so that those of the same model number are order by CC, smallest to largest.

009
009L
010AV
011
011AVT
012
015AV
015L
019T
020 AV
020 AVP
020T
021
023
024 Wood Boss
024 Super or AVS
025
026
028 WB
028 Super
029
029 Super
030 AV
031 AV
031 AVE
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
038 AV
038 Super or FarmBoss
038 Magnum
039
040
041 non AV (Wood Boss, FarmBoss, all the same CCs)
041 AV
041 AV Super
041G
042
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048 AV
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 Super
056 AV Magnum
064
066
07
07S
070
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
090
090
090g
Contra
Contra S
Contra GS
Lightening


Thanks Bcorradi, I added in your changes. This is hard to keep straight, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

So the 038 FarmBoss was a Super?


----------



## sloch24 (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I've removed some. On some models, such as the 041 and 041AV, there were both non AV and AV models. On others, we simply need to add AV to the name. Not sure on those though. I've also listed these so that those of the same model number are order by CC, smallest to largest.
> 
> I'm just working from memory here.
> 
> ...




012AVP little top handled saw.. Used it for years!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

When you quote, you'll need to remove the quote tags, or the next guy will not be able to quote your list and changes. BTW, how did we forget the 044?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

009
009L
010AV
011
011AVT
012
012 AVP
015AV
015L
019T
020 AV
020 AVP
020T
021
023
024 Wood Boss
024 Super or AVS
025
026
028 WB
028 Super
029
029 Super
030 AV
031 AV
031 AVE
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
038 AV
038 Super or FarmBoss
038 Magnum
039
040
041 non AV (Wood Boss, FarmBoss, all the same CCs)
041 AV
041 AV Super
041G
042
044
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048 AV
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 Super
056 AV Magnum
064
066
07
07S
070
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
090
090
090g
Contra
Contra S
Contra GS
Lightening


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> So the 038 FarmBoss was a Super?


Yes it was


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> Yes it was



Thanks for the clarification Brad. I didn't realize that. On several of the other models, it was the smaller cc version that got dubbed with FarmBoss or WoodBoss.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for the clarification Brad. I didn't realize that. On several of the other models, it was the smaller cc version that got dubbed with FarmBoss or WoodBoss.



Ok yeah...I've only seen a handful of them and they may have been actually called Super Farmboss...


----------



## Mike PA (Feb 9, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> FWIW, the 038 Magnum is 13,500 RPM/QUOTE]
> 
> You are correct, that is what the owners manual says. The service manual says 12,000 rpm.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a friend here that is trying to collect one of every stihl made..

It might get kinda costly but he is building quite a pile.

maybe I should not show him this list. 

If you went to waynes museum you could add a few more to.

He has an 041 type saw but the number on it is 70 av. its a rare one.

also a few to note in early models is the BL one man. then the BKL BLK 57 and BLK 58 . these were also called the "blitz" in the usa.

the first 106cc direct drive was the contra lightning. this can be confusing because the lightning name was more for US and contra was for Europe but the tops were either contra or lightning or contra lightning. But still the same saw under the lid.

In 1964 the contra lightning S was introduced with 137cc. along with the av versions of each and also the gear driven versions of each G and GS.

contra lightning 1959
contra lightning av 106cc
contra lightning S AV 137cc
contra lightning G 106cc
contra lightning GS 137cc

in 1968 the name was changed to the numbers

070 also called lightning briefly
070AV 106cc
090 137cc
090AV 137cc
090 G 106cc
090 R another av


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 9, 2010)

sawbones said:


> I have a friend here that is trying to collect one of every stihl made..
> 
> It might get kinda costly but he is building quite a pile.
> 
> ...



That ad must be from about 1984, because the 084 came out in 1985. I never knew that the 034 was made back then I always though it was a newer model.


----------



## Erick (Feb 9, 2010)

Assumeing you only wanted the "0" models and prior??? I added a few that were missed.

009
009L
010AV
011
011AVT
012
012 AVP
015AV
015L
017
018
019T
020 AV
020 AVP
020T
021
023
024 Wood Boss
024 Super or AVS
025
026
028 AV
028 AVEQ
028 WB
028 Super
029
029 Super
030 AV
031 AV
031 AVE
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
038 AV
038 Super or FarmBoss
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
039
040
041 non AV (Wood Boss, FarmBoss, all the same CCs)
041 AV
041 AV Super
041G
042
044
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048 AV
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 Super
056 AV Magnum
064
066
084
088
07
07S
070
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
S 10
090
090
090g
Contra
Contra S
Contra 070
Contra GS
Lightening 
BL
BLK


----------



## madhatte (Feb 9, 2010)

Is there a reason why this list doesn't draw a distinction between the "PRO" series saws (026, 036, etc) and their non-"PRO" counterparts?


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 9, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Is there a reason why this list doesn't draw a distinction between the "PRO" series saws (026, 036, etc) and their non-"PRO" counterparts?



Would you include all Non-Clamshells?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 9, 2010)

What a great thread.


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Is there a reason why this list doesn't draw a distinction between the "PRO" series saws (026, 036, etc) and their non-"PRO" counterparts?



Yes, b/c I don't have the info to distinguish between pro and non-pro. It would be a nice addition to the list if you want to volunteer that info.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 9, 2010)

Wild Knight said:


> Yes, b/c I don't have the info to distinguish between pro and non-pro. It would be a nice addition to the list if you want to volunteer that info.



This is your thread, and its cool. But can we get all the MS saws added and have a complete list, even the ones we can't get in the states?


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

Erick said:


> Assumeing you only wanted the "0" models and prior??? I added a few that were missed.
> 
> 009
> 009L
> ...



Your doing good there. Brad has one helluva good memory. He listed off a bunch. I got a list here and counting it there were 94 different models before they went over to using the MS logo.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

009
009L
010AV
011
011AVT
012
012 AVP
015AV
015L
017
018
019T
020 AV
020 AVP
020T
021
023
024 Wood Boss
024 Super or AVS
025
026
028 AV
028 AVEQ
028 WB
028 Super
029
029 Super
030 AV
031 AV
031 AVE
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
038 AV
038 Super or FarmBoss
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
039
040
041 non AV (Wood Boss, FarmBoss, all the same CCs)
041 AV
041 AV Super
041G
042
044
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048 AV
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 Super
056 AV Magnum
064
066
084
088
07
07S
070
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
S 10 - Rear handle
S 10 - Top handle
090
090
090g
Contra
Contra S
Contra 070
Contra GS
Lightening 
BL
BLK

MS170
MS171
MS180
MS181
MS192
MS192T
MS200
MS200T
MS210
MS211
MS230
MS250
MS260
MS270
MS280
MS290
MS310
MS340???
MS360
MS361
MS362
MS380
MS390
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS880

There were both top and rear handled S 10s. The top handle version is the most rare. I just picked up my second one.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 9, 2010)

009
009L
010AV
011
011AVT
012
012 AVP
015AV
015L
017
018
019T
020 AV
020 AVP
020T
021
023
023L
024 Wood Boss
024 Super or AVS
025
026
026 Pro
026 Artic
028 AV
028 AVEQ
028 WB
028 Super
029
029 Super
030 AV
031 AV
031 AVE
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
036 Pro
036 Arctic
038 AV
038 Super or FarmBoss
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
039
040
041 non AV (Wood Boss, FarmBoss, all the same CCs)
041 AV
041 AV Super
041G
042
044
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
046 Magnum
046 Rescue
048 AV
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 Super
056 AV Magnum
064
066
066 Arctic
066 Magnum
084
088
07
07S
070
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
S 10
090
090
090g
Contra
Contra S
Contra 070
Contra GS
Lightening 
BL
BLK



MS170
MS171
MS180
MS180C-B
MS181
MS191T
MS192
MS192T
MS200
MS200T
MS210
MS211
MS230
MS230 CB-E
MS250
MS250 CB-E
MS260
MS270
MS280
MS280 C-Q
MS290
MS310
MS340???
MS360
MS361
MS361 C-Q
MS362
MS380
MS390
MS391
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS880

I should really be doing something more productive with my time.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

009
009L
010AV
011
011AVT
012
012 AVP
015AV
015L
017
018
019T
020 AV
020 AVP
020T
021
023
023L
024 Wood Boss
024 Super or AVS
025
026
026 Pro
026 Artic
028 AV
028 AVEQ
028 WB
028 Super
029
029 Super
030 AV
031 AV
031 AVE
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
036 Pro
036 Arctic
038 AV
038 Super or FarmBoss
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
039
040
041 non AV (Wood Boss, FarmBoss, all the same CCs)
041 AV
041 AV Super
041G
042
044
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
046 Magnum
046 Rescue
048 AV
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 Super
056 AV Magnum
064
066
066 Arctic
066 Magnum
084
088
07
07S
070
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
S 10
090
090
090g
Contra
Contra S
Contra 070
Contra GS
Lightening 
BL
BLK



MS170
MS171
MS180
MS180C-B
MS181
MS191T
MS192
MS192T
MS200
MS200T
MS210
MS211
MS230
MS230 CB-E
MS250
MS250 CB-E
MS260
MS270
MS280
MS280 C-Q
MS290
MS310
MS341
MS360
MS361
MS361 C-Q
MS362
MS380
MS390
MS391
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS880

I corrected it from MS340 to MS341.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

MS170
MS171
MS180
MS180EZ
MS192
MS192T
MS192EZ
MS192TEZ
MS200
MS200T
MS211
MS230
MS230EZ
MS230DURO
MS250
MS250EZ
MS260
NMS260PRO
MS270
MS280
MS280IEM
MS290
MS310
MS390
MS361
MS362
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS880
MS191T
MS210
MS210EZ
MS360
MS360QS
BL
BLK
CONTRA 06
CONTRA 070
CONTRA S-06
S10
08
009MINI BOSS
009
MS009L
009LE
010AV
010AVE
011AVEQ
011AVET
011AVT
012AVE
012AVET
015
015AV
015AVE
015AVEQ
015L
017
018
019T
020
020SUPER
020AVP
020T
021
023
023C
023L
024AVEQ
024AVEQWB
024AVES
025
025C
026
026PR0
028AV
028AVEQ
028AVS
028WB
029
029S
030
031
031E
031Q
032
034SUPER
034AV
036
036PRO
036QS
038MAG
038AVE
038AVEFB
038AVM
038AVS
038AVSFB
039
040
041
041AV
041AVE
041AVQ
041AVS
041FB
042AV
044
045
045SUPER
046
048
050
051
056AV
056AVMEQ MAGII
056AVSE
064AV
066
07 LIGHTING
07S
070
075
076
084
088
08S
090
E10
E14
E140
E15
E160
E180
E20
E220
E30
MSE140C
MSE160C
MSE180C
MSE200C
MSE220
MSE220C

I left out one saw on purpose, $10.00 says Hoss will spot the missing saw!!!


----------



## sawbones (Feb 9, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> That ad must be from about 1984, because the 084 came out in 1985. I never knew that the 034 was made back then I always though it was a newer model.




yes, that ad is from 84 but there is still another version of the 090av that has a different AV system. side connector instead of top.
Most probably later than 84 but I have not found any sales info for this model yet.

As you can see from that ad there were many versions that overlaped one way or another in production years.

To build an all inclusive list of stihl chainsaw production numbers is quite an undertaking. 

carry on :kilt:


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Feb 9, 2010)

Isn't there an 056 mag II?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 9, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> MS170
> MS171
> MS180
> MS180EZ
> ...



Shop a little slow today? Selling any BR600's as improvised snowblowers?


----------



## dave k (Feb 9, 2010)

Just had a quick look through and did'nt see KS 43, BDKH, BBU, 1929 petrol engine two man saw, 1926 electric two man saw, E 30 and the other electric saw's.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Shop a little slow today? Selling any BR600's as improvised snowblowers?



Slow isn't the word, more like dead. Did sell 2 600's end of last week for snow but the snow we got no back pack is going to mess with, dayumm stuff is 30 inches deep and heavy. Suppose to get another 10-12 tonight. Old man winter is giving Va a fit this year..


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

The list as it sits now. Is the list of saws with and without AV correct?


Early Models:
009
009 L
009 LE
009 Mini Boss
010 AV
010 AVE
010 AVEQ
011 AVEQ
011 AVET
011 AVT
012
012 AVE
012 AVET
012 AVP
015
015 AV
015L
017
018
019 T
020
020 AV
020 AVP
020 Super
020 T
021
023
023 C
023 L
024 AV
024 AVEQ
024 AVEQ WB
024 Super
024 Wood Boss
025
025 C
026
026 Pro
028 AV
028 AV Super
028 AVEQ
028 Wood Boss
029
029 Super
030
030AV
031
031 AV
031 AVE
031 AVEQ
032
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
036 Pro
036 QS
038 AV
038 AVE
038 AVE FB
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
038 Super
039
040
041
041 AV
041 AV Super
041 AVE
041 Farm Boss
041G
042
042 AV
044
045
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048
048 AV
050
050
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 AV
056 AV Magnum
056 AVEQ
056 Super
064
064 AV
066
07
07 Lightning
07 S
070
070 AV
070 Contra
070 Lightning
075
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
084
088
090
090 AV
090 G
090 R AV
BL
BLK
Contra 
Contra GC
Contra Lightning 
Contra Lightning AV 
Contra Lightning G 
Contra Lightning GS 
Contra Lightning S AV 
Contra S
E10
E14
E140
E15
E160
E180
E20
E220
E30
Lightning
MS009L
MSE140C
MSE160C
MSE180C
MSE200C
MSE220
MSE220C
S 10 (rear)
S 10 (top)


Current Models:
MS170
MS171
MS180
MS180C-B
MS181
MS191T
MS192
MS192T
MS200
MS200T
MS210
MS211
MS230
MS230 CB-E
MS250
MS250 CB-E
MS260
MS270
MS280
MS280 C-Q
MS290
MS310
MS340
MS341
MS360
MS361
MS361 C-Q
MS362
MS380
MS390
MS391
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS880


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

There's no such model as a 510. That's an S10 that someone didn't know what it was. This last one I got was listed as a Sthil 510, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

sawbones said:


> i cleaned up the contra and blk section



If you remove the quote tags from your list, it'll be easier for the next guy to quote. Thanks


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> If you remove the quote tags from your list, it'll be easier for the next guy to quote. Thanks



Hey I just noticed the one I left out you got on your list. Hoss will be like un huh,LOLOL


----------



## sawbones (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> If you remove the quote tags from your list, it'll be easier for the next guy to quote. Thanks




I saw that after words and and deleted it, will try again


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

sawbones said:


> I saw that after words and and deleted it, will try again



No problem. This has been kind of fun. So.....who has the most different models?


----------



## sawbones (Feb 9, 2010)

Early Models:
009
009 L
009 LE
009 Mini Boss
010 AV
010 AVE
010 AVEQ
011 AVEQ
011 AVET
011 AVT
012
012 AVE
012 AVET
012 AVP
015
015 AV
015L
017
018
019 T
020
020 AV
020 AVP
020 Super
020 T
021
023
023 C
023 L
024 AV
024 AVEQ
024 AVEQ WB
024 Super
024 Wood Boss
025
025 C
026
026 Pro
028 AV
028 AV Super
028 AVEQ
028 Wood Boss
029
029 Super
030
030AV
031
031 AV
031 AVE
031 AVEQ
032
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
036 Pro
036 QS
038 AV
038 AVE
038 AVE FB
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
038 Super
039
040
041
041 AV
041 AV Super
041 AVE
041 Farm Boss
041G
042
042 AV
044
045
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048
048 AV
050
050 AV
051 AV
056
056 AV
056 AV Magnum
056 AVEQ
056 Super
064
064 AV
066
07
07 S
070
070 AV
075
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
084
088
090
090 AV
090 G
090 R AV
BL
BLK 57
BKL 58
BLK
Contra Lightning 
Contra Lightning S
Contra Lightning AV
Contra Lightning S AV
Contra Lightning G
Contra Lightning GS
E10
E14
E140
E15
E160
E180
E20
E220
E30
Lightning
MS009L
MSE140C
MSE160C
MSE180C
MSE200C
MSE220
MSE220C
S 10 (rear)
S 10 (top)


Current Models:
MS170
MS171
MS180
MS180C-B
MS181
MS191T
MS192
MS192T
MS200
MS200T
MS210
MS211
MS230
MS230 CB-E
MS250
MS250 CB-E
MS260
MS270
MS280
MS280 C-Q
MS290
MS310
MS340
MS341
MS360
MS361
MS361 C-Q
MS362
MS380
MS390
MS391
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS880 

cleaned up the contra and blk and erased a few extras


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 19 different models right now. I have owned an additional 10 in the past.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 9, 2010)

as far as the 1115 series I have a 045 called a PRO 5. I think its a super.

What about the 056, is there a magnum and a magnum 2


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't redo brad's list...but i know there was 024 arctics and I think 044's also. I have personally had an 024 arctic, but not an 044. The other thing that makes the list a bit more tricky is in canada different models are sold. For instance I believe they currently sell a 260 and a 260 arctic and they don't have such thing as an 260 pro. Of course overseas they also sell an MS380 and MS381....so i'm not sure if we are talking about worldwide are just keeping it to what was/is sold in the US. 

Also there was an 036 QS sold in the US.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> No problem. This has been kind of fun. So.....who has the most different models?



When I shot this pic there were 42 different models. A couple have gone and others have been added now.

No duplicates here. all different. except the 015 in both color combo's.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

That is amazing Sawbones. You give me something to aspire to


----------



## nanuk (Feb 9, 2010)

*several versions of it???*



bcorradi said:


> but i know there was 024 arctics and I think 044's also. I have personally had an 024 arctic, but not an 044.



I have an 044 arctic with heated carb only. heated handle was also available I think.

a friend has a ms440 Mag arctic that has both carb and handle heat.

I think the 260 also come arctic... will have to check more.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> That is amazing Sawbones. You give me something to aspire to



I have a freind here, a father and son, that are trying collect all the models.

they may be closer to hundred now. Its like going to waynes museum and seeing many models you never heard of. 

Some very limited or proto types. like the model 70 1110 series. not 070 but 70. 040 041 family.

you can catch a glimpse of it in one of the waynes world vids I made.

by the way, the 041 G is in its own series 1112 .

but like many other models they share parts with other series.

so, to add more to this mayhem try listing the family number after each model


----------



## Erick (Feb 9, 2010)

sawbones said:


> so, to add more to this mayhem try listing the family number after each model



 I don't type that fast..... maybe I could get the wife on it


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

we could add cc'c behind each model.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 9, 2010)

Wild Knight said:


> we could add cc'c behind each model.



you forgot bore and stroke


----------



## Banacanin (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> There's no such model as a 510. That's an S10 that someone didn't know what it was. This last one I got was listed as a Sthil 510, lol.



Off topic (sorry)
Hey Brad I have a source for an s10 that looks pretty good and is in good working condition for $200, what did you pay for yours what do you figure them to be worth?


----------



## Erick (Feb 9, 2010)

sawbones said:


> you forgot bore and stroke



Don't forget about year/s produced and set-up info.... max/idle RPM, torque specs, pull rope length, etc.... maybe Tech Bulletins


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Off topic (sorry)
> Hey Brad I have a source for an s10 that looks pretty good and is in good working condition for $200, what did you pay for yours what do you figure them to be worth?



Sounds *way *too high unless it's near mint. I think I paid $40 for the rear handle and $100 for the more rare top handle. This last top handle I just got was only $50 though.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great thread!

On the topic of Stihl saw models I was wondering if you guys could help me with a Stihl model number. 

About 15 years ago my father bought a new Stihl (in africa) and it was a top handle model and i'm guessing it was around 40-50cc. He sold it again soon after . I havent seen the model again since and I was just wondering if anyone had an idea on a possible model number ??

Oh and it was made in Germany also.

Thanks


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 9, 2010)

.


Haven't read the whole thing, but have the 044CAT and the 044 autochoke been mentioned?


.


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

sawbones said:


> cleaned up the contra and blk and erased a few extras



Thanks Sawbones 

I have higlighted some models in red concerning some possible overlap. Are these two different models, or is the 'AV' just assumed on some saws? What year did they start using the AV designation?

Early Models:
009
009 L
009 LE
009 Mini Boss
010 AV
010 AVE
010 AVEQ
011 AVEQ
011 AVET
011 AVT
012
012 AVE
012 AVET
012 AVP
015
015 AV
015L
017
018
019 T
020
020 AV
020 AVP
020 Super
020 T
021
023
023 C
023 L
024 AV
024 AVEQ
024 AVEQ WB
024 Super
024 Wood Boss
025
025 C
026
026 Pro
028
028 AV
028 AV Super
028 AVEQ
028 Wood Boss
029
029 Super
030
030AV
031
031 AV
031 AVE
031 AVEQ
032
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
036 Pro
036 QS
038
038 AV
038 AVE
038 AVE FB
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
038 Super
039
040
041
041 AV
041 AV Super
041 AVE
041 Farm Boss
041G
042
042 AV
044
045
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048
048 AV
050
050 AV
051
051 AV
056
056 AV
056 AV Magnum
056 AVEQ
056 Super
064
064 AV
066
07
07 S
070
070 AV
075
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
084
088
090
090 AV
090 G
090 R AV
BL
BLK 57
BKL 58
BLK
Contra Lightning 
Contra Lightning S
Contra Lightning AV
Contra Lightning S AV
Contra Lightning G
Contra Lightning GS
E10
E14
E140
E15
E160
E180
E20
E220
E30
Lightning
MS009L
MSE140C
MSE160C
MSE180C
MSE200C
MSE220
MSE220C
S 10 (rear)
S 10 (top)


Current Models:
MS170
MS171
MS180
MS180C-B
MS181
MS191T
MS192
MS192T
MS200
MS200T
MS210
MS211
MS230
MS230 CB-E
MS250
MS250 CB-E
MS260
MS270
MS280
MS280 C-Q
MS290
MS310
MS340
MS341
MS360
MS361
MS361 C-Q
MS362
MS380
MS390
MS391
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS880


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Erick said:


> Don't forget about year/s produced and set-up info.... max/idle RPM, torque specs, pull rope length, etc.... maybe Tech Bulletins



Come on now, a nice resource with basic model, cc, bore and stroke wouldn't be that hard to set up. I can't find one on the web anywhere. It'd be especially nice, at minimum, for all the older models that have the same number designation, but different jugs for regular, farm boss, magnum, super, etc. I'd take care of the Excel part and then post it up for everyone.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 11, 2010)

Wild Knight said:


> Come on now, a nice resource with basic model, cc, bore and stroke wouldn't be that hard to set up. I can't find one on the web anywhere. It'd be especially nice, at minimum, for all the older models that have the same number designation, but different jugs for regular, farm boss, magnum, super, etc. I'd take care of the Excel part and then post it up for everyone.



the overlap is still a good question , most are right but some may not be needed.

how ever there are still quite a few tags after numbers missing 

example

032, 032av, 032 electronic, 032 electronic quick stop.

if you look at the 1984 ad a few pages back you will see lots of tags after those numbers.

the 64 and 66 also has a few other tags. 066 magnum 066 red light

the 041 saw has at least 6 different tops for that series.

some may still need the tags pro, magnum or super added.

both my 1124 saws are magnums 084 088


----------



## Harzack223 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wasn't there an 048av super?


----------



## Kingsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Sawbones beat me to it, but I was going to mention the Redlight versions of saws. I personally have a 066 Magnum Redlight. Didn't they also make a 046 Redlight? 
It is kind of fun to think of all the models. Great saws!


----------



## sawbones (Feb 11, 2010)

Kingsley said:


> Sawbones beat me to it, but I was going to mention the Redlight versions of saws. I personally have a 066 Magnum Redlight. Didn't they also make a 046 Redlight?
> It is kind of fun to think of all the models. Great saws!



even though they may have never been marketed as a "red light" that name has much meaning to a buyer and should be noted..

Same with the new 460's sold here. They have a full wrap, large cover and big dogs so they call them a "west coast" version. 

possible nick names that become a "sticky" for a certain model.

In my collecting of the old Stihl ads it leads to other names used for models by the marketing system at that time.

The BLK was aslo called the "blitz" in marketing.

The 1968 070 carried the original name lightning with it.

Some where along the line the US market added the terms D 24 for the lightning (1959 or 60 ), and D 24 super for the lightning S 137 (1964). "S" for super
I have a few pieces of lit to verify this but I first learned of that designation from talking to old dealers that sold those saws new.

1958 ad.


----------



## Erick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wild Knight said:


> Come on now, a nice resource with basic model, cc, bore and stroke wouldn't be that hard to set up. I can't find one on the web anywhere. It'd be especially nice, at minimum, for all the older models that have the same number designation, but different jugs for regular, farm boss, magnum, super, etc. I'd take care of the Excel part and then post it up for everyone.



Here's something I posted in another thread a while back. 

009/010/011 = 10,500
017/MS170 = 14,000
018/MS180 = 14,000
MS192 = 13,500
021/MS210 = 12,000
024 = 13,000
025/MS250 = 14,000
026/MS260 = 14,000
MS270 = 13,500
028 = 12,000
MS280 = 13,500
029/MS290 = 12,500
030/031/032 = 12,000
MS310 = 13,000
036/ MS360 = 13,500
MS361 = 14,000
MS362 = 14,000
038 = 12,000…. Best tuned by ear as later years and models will go 12,500-13,000
039/MS390 = 13,000
041 = 11,000
044/MS440 = 13,500
MS441 = 13,500
046/MS460 = 13,500
045/056 = 11,000
050/051 = 10,000
MS650 = 13,500
066/MS660 = 13,000
075/076 = 10,000
088 = 12,000
MS880 = 11,500
070/090 = 8,000



BTW did I ever mention how much I like a good chocolate stout?  
Oh and I picked you up a clip for the chain catcher on the 441.


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Erick said:


> Here's something I posted in another thread a while back.
> 
> 009/010/011 = 10,500
> 017/MS170 = 14,000
> ...


Great info, thanks!

I just happen to have brewed a special batch of extra chocolate stout. I'll have to bring some over soon


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 11, 2010)

Check it


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking for more information on a Stihl FarmBoss 038 AVS Electronic Quickstop.

Thank you.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 24, 2010)

*Made In ...*

Anyone know which of these models were made in Germany?


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Feb 24, 2010)

Not sure if this is another sub-model but here is a pic of my 024


----------



## Mark B (Feb 24, 2010)

*024 av*

I just pick up an 024 AV Electronic Q-stop and now I am wondering where it was made. Nice little saw. Also wonder what is electronic on it.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 24, 2010)

Mark B said:


> I just pick up an 024 AV Electronic Q-stop and now I am wondering where it was made. Nice little saw. Also wonder what is electronic on it.



Ignition is electronic vs points... 

quick stop seems to mean a chain brake


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 24, 2010)

Great thread, absolutely amazing how much knowledge is here. I saw fatguy refer to a saw that I have. 041 AV Farmboss. What if anything makes it different from the other 041's ? Thanks 
A C


----------



## Mark B (Feb 25, 2010)

*Electronic*

Thanks, I thought the Brake was Electronic  After looking at it I realized I was wrong.


----------



## Brent85 (Aug 20, 2015)

The information on here is great. 

Could someone put together a comparison list between old models and current models please if possible? Or has it already been done?


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 20, 2015)

Early Models:
009
009 L
009 LE
009 Mini Boss
010 AV
010 AVE
010 AVEQ
011 AVEQ
011 AVET
011 AVT
012
012 AVE
012 AVET
012 AVP
015
015 AV
015L
017
018
019 T
020
020 AV
020 AVP
020 Super
020 T
021
023
023 C
023 L
024 AV
024 AVEQ
024 AVEQ WB
024 Super
024 Wood Boss
025
025 C
026
026 Pro
028
028 AV
028 AV Super
028 AVEQ
028 Wood Boss
029
029 Super
030
030AV
031
031 AV
031 AVE
031 AVEQ
032
032 AV
034 AV
034 AV Super
036
036 Pro
036 QS
038
038 AV
038 AVE
038 AVE FB
038 Magnum
038 Magnum II
038 Super
039
040
041
041 AV
041 AV Super
041 AVE
041 Farm Boss
041G
042
042 AV
044
045
045 AV
045 AV Super
046
048
048 AV
050
050 AV
051
051 AV
056
056 AV
056 AV Magnum
056 AVEQ
056 Super
064
064 AV
066
07
07 S
070
070 AV
075
075 AV
076
076 Super
08
08 S
08 SE
084
088
090
090 AV
090 G
090 R AV
BL
BLK 57
BKL 58
BLK
Contra Lightning
Contra Lightning S
Contra Lightning AV
Contra Lightning S AV
Contra Lightning G
Contra Lightning GS
E10
E14
E140
E15
E160
E180
E20
E220
E30
Lightning
MS009L
MSE140C
MSE160C
MSE180C
MSE200C
MSE220
MSE220C
S 10 (rear)
S 10 (top)


Current Models:
MS170
MS171
MS180
MS180C-B
MS181
MS191T
MS192
MS192T
MS200
MS200T
MS210
MS211
MS230
MS230 CB-E
MS250
MS250 CB-E
MS260
MS270
MS280
MS280 C-Q
MS290
MS310
MS340
MS341
MS360
MS361
MS361 C-Q
MS362
MS380
MS390
MS391
MS440
MS441
MS460
MS650
MS660
MS661
MS880


----------



## Brent85 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks

But what I was meaning was like

009 = ms170??
Av44 = ms440??

Is this doable?


----------



## Sablatnic (Dec 3, 2019)

sawbones said:


> Some very limited or proto types. like the model 70 1110 series. not 070 but 70. 040 041 family.
> 
> you can catch a glimpse of it in one of the waynes world vids I made.



I have been told that the 70AV was a local Swedish improvement on the 041, and that 3000 - 4000 were made based on imported 041 saws. All without the Germans knowing about it until Hans Peter Stihl visited one day! I believe the 041 Super was based on it.


----------

